# Hunter Orange...



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

I am a little confused on the law of the hunter orange clothing. It says on ODNR web page that "A vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange is required." I just bought an upland vest with hunter orange on the shoulders and the front where the butt of the shotgun is places and all over the back. Does this suffice for the ODNR regulations or do you need full coverage? It is basically a typical upland vest. Thanks...


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

yes i believe that is enough. i were a very similar vest and and orange hat. and have never had any problems.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

As deer do not see in color, more orange is better. Nothing worse that hearing a "deer" walking at dusk, getting ready for a shot, only to have a person walk out. Everyone has had that happen. Personally, I even wear an orange hat or vest when bowhunting and have no problem taking deer. I wear the orange until I am settled in my tree stand, than I hang the orange or tie around the tree. I want other people to see me. Also, if something does happen, I want help to find me!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

The law has changed this year
it does not fullfill the law
It has to be totally Hunter Orange or totally hunter orange camo
It was brought up recently in a Hunter Ed class and they will be writing tickets on the upland game style types of vests and coats they have to be totally orange or camo orange
Good luck out there and be safe
geowol


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

They sell the little cheap vests at Wal Mart, K mart, etc. for like $6-8 so my suggestion is that if you have less orange than those provide then at the minimum invest the few dollars to save yourself from buying a casket. I am not trying to sound condescending but to me it is not even remotely worth the risk considering not wearing at least that much.

I went out yesterday at my place and for the second year in a row I had someone hunting on the neighbor's property next to me with no orangeon at all. He was in full camo. He carried what looked like a fanny pack or small seat cushion in that was orange on one side and hung it in the tree on the back side behind him. At times the wind would blow it over and there would be no orange visible at all. I wanted to go over and set him straight but did not want to trespass to do so. I have told a co-worker who knows the owner in hopes that it gets back around to him.


----------

